

T-Mobile may offer free signal boosters to stop subscribers from fleeing - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/31/t-mobile-may-offer-free-signal-boosters-to-stop-subscribers-from-fleeing/

======
reemrevnivek
> In order to take the signal booster, which will be free of charge, customers
> will need to sign a new 2-year service contract

The subscriber is considering leaving (they're almost able to get out of their
current contract), and you're asking them to sign a 2-year service contract?

I predict that the response to this offer will be lower than T-Mobile hopes.

------
mooism2
This is US T-Mobile, not UK T-Mobile, German T-Mobile, or any other T-Mobile;
or at least: the article doesn't say which T-Mobile, but includes an image
containing "$0.00".

